# Devon and Amber's Thread



## bunnydude (Jun 27, 2005)

Welcome to my home thread, all about Devon and Amber.

For more info about my bunnies, please check outhttp://bunnydude.bravehost.comorhttp://bunnydude.blogspot.com.

Bunnydude:dude:


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 27, 2005)

next pic


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh! SOOOOOOO CUTE!!!

How adorable. I'm so happy you got him and his mom.

Laura


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Very cute!!!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 27, 2005)

He's really cute. I'm so glad he's finally home!


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 2, 2005)

I just took this one a few minutes ago. (Sorryit looks so fuzzy, I took it with my webcam cuz this one was just togood to miss). Talk about a relaxed rabbit. He must be worn down afterdoing binkies and trying to use my little toe as a chew toy for thepast half hour!:disgust:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 3, 2005)

*bunnydude wrote:*


> trying to use my little toe as a chew toy for thepast half hour!:disgust:


:laugh:LOL! Looks like Devon is settling in REALLY well 

Jan


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 4, 2005)

Devon's adorable! 

Do we get pictures of Amber? :?


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 17, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> Devon's adorable!
> 
> Do we get pictures of Amber? :?


Here are some pics of both:


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 17, 2005)

More


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 17, 2005)

More


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 17, 2005)

Mother and son


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 17, 2005)

Devon


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 17, 2005)

More Devon


----------



## Shuu (Jul 17, 2005)

Adorable! What breed is Devon?


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 17, 2005)

*Shuu wrote: *


> Adorable! What breed is Devon?


Funny you should ask. I wonder that all the time. Evidently he hasmini-lop in him because of Amber. As for the father, I don't know.

Might anyone reading this have in idea?


----------



## Shuu (Jul 17, 2005)

*bunnydude wrote: *


> *Shuu wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Adorable! What breed is Devon?
> ...


I just ask because he looks like one of mine. Seems as though the mystery remains unsolved. :?


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 18, 2005)

I love Devon and Amber's adorable! :angel:


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 18, 2005)

*Shuu wrote:*


> *bunnydude wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *Shuu wrote: *
> ...


To quote FreddysMom, curiosity is killing me too.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 18, 2005)

i say we make our own breed for them.. "beautiful mutts" lol


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jul 18, 2005)

Great news to hear that Devon is adjusting very well. :love:

Those pictures are awesome. More please?! 

~Katy


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 18, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> i say we make our own breed for them.. "beautiful mutts" lol


Exactly!

Oh, and Emmy-webby, don't fear. More pictures are on the way!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 18, 2005)

Both Devon and Amber are adorable. I'm glad theyhave both found such a good forever home-Jan


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 19, 2005)

This isn't a picture, but I just had to share.Both of the bunnies have been in unbelievalby good moods over the pastcouple of days. Especially Devon, if I lean down and say, "give mekisses" he gives me a big lick on the face! And Amber, she'll just sitin your lap and cuddle for a very long time.

Bunnydude:dude:


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 25, 2005)

The other day, both bunnies were in my sister's room. I think they made a new friend.


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 25, 2005)

Devon giving his famous kisses.


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jul 25, 2005)

Devon and Amber are such beauties. 

:inlove:

I love the spots on Devon's face. 
It reminds me of Emmy's spots, BTW.

Katy


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 6, 2005)

Here are some new pictures that I took today:


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 6, 2005)

Another:


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 6, 2005)

Mother and Son:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 6, 2005)

Lookit da baby! Amber's little face is so adorable. And Devon looks like a stuffed bunny. He's a cutie!


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 6, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> And Devon looks like a stuffed bunny.


I think so too!


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 6, 2005)

You got a couple of real beauties there! :mrsthumper:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 7, 2005)

i love Devon's big mustache


----------



## irishmist (Aug 8, 2005)

I like the Beautiful Mutts title too... yep usthat have them need a group...even more so now cuz I have a new set ofMUTTY MUTTS lol

Dude... your babies are soooo sweet.... Devon looks like GrouchoMarx.... I know, I know, ....WHO???? .... nevermind amshowing my age!

Susan


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 16, 2005)

Yesterday Amber made an escape that makes for quite a funny story. 

Okay, so I was downstairs and I heard this clashing noise. I hear thesealot and it is usually just the bunnies moving their toys around. But Ihave made it a habit to check those noises out... just in case. Well Igo upstairs to find Amber out of her cage.:shock: I'm standing their indisbelief because her cage was still latched shut. Evidently shesqueezed out the door (l'il stinker!). To make this more funny /amazing, I find her quietly sitting just outside her cage on top of theA/C vent (her favorite place in the whole world). Meanwhile, mysister's door (Amber is in my sister's room) is WIDE open. She couldhave gone anywhere or gotten into all sorts of trouble, but instead sheis quitely laying down.

It goes without saying that Amber's cage now resembles Fort Knox.


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 5, 2005)

Wow! Its been forever since I last updated. Well here are some pictures that I took recently.

Here is Amber romping around in the hay box:


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 5, 2005)

Another


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 5, 2005)

Another


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 5, 2005)

One more


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 5, 2005)

And here is one of Devon, the multi-tasker:shock:


----------



## jyrenze (Nov 5, 2005)

Haha, my bunny likes to do that too. Sometimesshe moves the food bowl to wherever is convenient to her.Cute bun you have.


----------



## 2bunmom (Nov 6, 2005)

Your rabbits are so cute!!! Love the pics!!  Beckie


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 6, 2005)

BUnnyDude!! SHAME ON YOU for taking so long to post new pictures of Devon and Amber!! 

It totallly blew my mind when I saw how big Devon has gotten!! How much does he weigh??

LOL and you gotta love the multi-tasking ... Freddy usually takes his toys in the litterbox with him !


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 7, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> It totallly blew my mind when I saw how big Devon hasgotten!! How much does he weigh??


I think he is around 4 pounds. It's hard for me to believe that he is already 7 months old!


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 7, 2005)

*bunnydude wrote: *


> And here is one of Devon, the multi-tasker:shock:




That's real talent! :colors:


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 11, 2005)

Here are some pictures of Devon in his box. Heis actually in it right now as I type. I thought it was awfully cute,and wanted to share.


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 11, 2005)

Here's another


----------



## bunnydude (Dec 14, 2005)

I just took these a few minutes ago. I thoughtthey were really cute! I recently bought a bag of oat hay, and theyabsolutely love it. Here you can see Devon reaching for some.


----------



## bunnydude (Dec 14, 2005)

another


----------



## bunnydude (Dec 14, 2005)

"I swear to tell the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth... well, maybe"


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 14, 2005)

Those are great pics...I just love Devon!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 14, 2005)

Awww, I love these babies! They are up there on the bunnynap list. Cool cage!


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey, any more pics for us?


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 24, 2006)

Funny, I was just thinking about that this morning. I'll try and take some in the next couple of days.


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay, I promised pictures, so here are two that I took last night. More are on their way in the next couple of days.

Amber enjoying a salad:


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 27, 2006)

Devon always has a hard time eating the baby carrots, so my sister devised an interesting system:


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 27, 2006)

I just LOVE Amber's coloring. What gorgeous bunnies. :inlove:


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 27, 2006)

:yes:

Keep em coming.


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 27, 2006)

Sure will


----------



## seasun (Apr 18, 2006)

OMG what adorable "mutts" you have there! Freudhad it wrong.......I have "bun-envy". hahaha Good thing youaren't here in Greece or they wouldn't be safe. Seasun&amp; Lazaros


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow!!! I haven't updated this in a long time:shock:! So here goes! I'm planning to send some of these back to the shelter we got them from because June 26th will be the 1 year anniversary of taking them home!:colors:


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 24, 2006)

Devon and Amber cuddling:


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 24, 2006)

More cuddling:


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber playing in the travel kennel:


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 24, 2006)

Devon jumping off of said kennel:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 25, 2006)

:balloons:arty0002arty0002arty0002:balloons:HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tomorrow Amber and Devon

I think the Shelter will be pleased to see pictures of a great success story 

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, it's about time, mister!

And Happy Gotcha Day to Amber and Devon!


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 25, 2006)

Yayyyyy!!

Happy gotcha day Devon and Amber!!

Keep em pics comin!


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 25, 2006)

Here's another cute one that I snapped this morning. Apparently Devon prefers the "upstairs" water bottle over the "downstairs" one:?


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 26, 2006)

Happy Gotcha Day Guys!!!:colors::colors::colors: Here are some pictures from their first annual Gotcha Day Dinner!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 26, 2006)

:bunnydance::bunnydance: Happy 1st Year! :bunnydance::bunnydance:

And many more you two.



Rainbows!


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 31, 2006)

Alrighty, time for some more pictures!

Amber, never wanting to be far from food or water:







Ummm... okay. That looks uncomfortable:







Afternoon nap:







Still napping:







Anyone seen "Cars?"


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 31, 2006)

Great pictures of your snuggle buns! I love the last picture of Devon with teh car.. he's like "Amber?? IS that you??"

_________
Nadia


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi, cute bunnies. Are they resting on your air conditioner vent. Two of mine do that all day, well actually Wilbur hogs it from Jackie, poor Jackie only gets a tiny bit of the cool air.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 31, 2006)

Yup, they're my little air vent hogs! And to think that I wonder why it gets so hot upstairs!


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 31, 2006)

GREAT pics! I especially loved the squished Devon one!

We need to create a squished bunnies photo thread. They are my favorite.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 31, 2006)

Awww, so nice to see these two beauties again. I guess Devon doesn't mind being Amber's cushion 

Jan


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 2, 2006)

"Mom, please don't sit on my face!"






Totally relaxed!






"Dad! Mom's hogging the air vent!"






"Leave us alone!"






"Ahhhh! Lovin' the breeze!"


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 2, 2006)

love love love those air vent pics!


----------

